# selling off plastisol tranfers cheap in bulk AUSTRALIA



## STRAIGHT EDGE AU (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi I used to do t's with plastisol tranfers I imported from England and the USA to Australia,QLD, I now do DTG pinting and need to clear approx over 1,000 assorted transfers number not sure till we stocktake,Willing to let them go as end finacial yr clear up below wholesale cost @ $2.00 a transfer free post in AUSTRALIA, if pre pay the bulk lot,CAN NOT BREAK UP AT THAT PRICE,great price for someone starting out or out to beat opersition,Will only put in good sellers,Will leave out pacific USA patriot ones that will not move well in AUZZ, only popular images.
Sizes are assorted mainly adult size ,plus some childrens ,mens and ladies,braord selection to many to LIST.We paid average of $3-$6- after imported.selling as tax loss, grab while you can,post message back for info.


----------

